# 04 Frontier front brakes rotor question



## LtLaurie (Apr 14, 2007)

I did a search to try and find if the 04 Frontier has a spindle nut or if the are pressed in or have some other way of getting the old rotor off. Couldn't find the answer. My brother is replacing my brakes for me as I can't afford $950 for the dealer to do it. Please any help would be appreciated. I can't find a Chiltons and the dealership was less than helpful. Service wouldn't even speak to me to answer a simple question. My brother is ASE certified but has never worked on a Frontier. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

My '01 2wd has the traditional setup, except w/a flat nut w/2 holes in it. No crown lock. I just put a couple of phillips screwdrivers into the holes for removal/replacement.


----------

